

O'Reilly Radar: Entrepreneurial Proverbs - babul
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/03/entrepreneurial-proverbs.html
What every entrepreneur/founder should know<p>http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/03/entrepreneurial-proverbs.html<p>Old but gold.
======
vsingh
It's actually surprising how terrible the front page articles are on a
weekend. Among the trash today are this tired rehash of useless proverbs, a
PDF presentation of UNIX commands, and a pop psychology article from the LA
Times.

~~~
babul
I had not read these proverbs before and found some real insight to them and
points I had not considered.

~~~
vsingh
I think you're committing a sort of broken-window fallacy. You're seeing what
is there, and thinking it's alright. I'm seeing what's not there, and thinking
it could be so much better.

~~~
bstadil
Good comment. We should add it to O'Reilly's list

------
1gor
...and here is a VC fund manager proverb:

"On my left side nothing is right.

And on my right side nothing is left".

